# Fulcrum Red Wind 50 XLR "CULT"



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello,

i would like to ask if anyone has been using Fulcrum Red Wind 50 XLR "CULT"? I was looking for wheelsets and opted between, Zipp 404 aluminum/ carbon clincher, Mavic CC SLE or SLR and Fulcrum Red Wind 50 XLR "CULT".
I was thinking of using Red Wind XLR "CULT", Sram RED OG-1090 cassette and Continental Attack & Force tires. 
I don't intend to race i might add!

All inputs appreciated..


----------



## Oocles (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Rickard, did you end up buying the Red Wind XLR Cult? I have just ordered some and am awaiting delivery. I would love to know your thoughts on them if you did as I can find no reviews on them.


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

Oocles said:


> Hi Rickard, did you end up buying the Red Wind XLR Cult? I have just ordered some and am awaiting delivery. I would love to know your thoughts on them if you did as I can find no reviews on them.


Yes, but it appeared i did get USB version. Cult version is better. You will have an even smoother and better rolling wheel. Very good sealing on the hubs. Only time i noticed any issue is in heavy swirlwind/crosswind were front wheel was not easy to keep still. There are lighter wheelsets, but i do believe those bearings are among the best. I have heard alot from a dealer selling expensive wheels overhere. These bearings/ hubs are according to him very very good. I did torque my front wheel a bit which is very easy. It is a small allen screw and you just torque it a bit if wheel is flexing even though you have torqued your skewers. Pull the rim when wheel is torqued with skewers. If the wheel wiggle, even slightly in the hub/ bearing, you'll need to torque it just a bit. Or you will wear out bearings. This is easy, ask me if you need to do this and are not sure what i mean! 
I look for lighter wheels now, but it seems it will cost me double of Red Wind XLR to get a step up. Let me know what you think when you have ridden them


----------



## Oocles (Aug 31, 2013)

*Thanks*



Rickard Laufer said:


> Yes, but it appeared i did get USB version. Cult version is better. You will have an even smoother and better rolling wheel. Very good sealing on the hubs. Only time i noticed any issue is in heavy swirlwind/crosswind were front wheel was not easy to keep still. There are lighter wheelsets, but i do believe those bearings are among the best. I have heard alot from a dealer selling expensive wheels overhere. These bearings/ hubs are according to him very very good. I did torque my front wheel a bit which is very easy. It is a small allen screw and you just torque it a bit if wheel is flexing even though you have torqued your skewers. Pull the rim when wheel is torqued with skewers. If the wheel wiggle, even slightly in the hub/ bearing, you'll need to torque it just a bit. Or you will wear out bearings. This is easy, ask me if you need to do this and are not sure what i mean!
> I look for lighter wheels now, but it seems it will cost me double of Red Wind XLR to get a step up. Let me know what you think when you have ridden them


Thanks, Ill let you know after I try them.


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

Oocles said:


> Thanks, Ill let you know after I try them.


Did you buy them?


----------



## Oocles (Aug 31, 2013)

No I cancelled my order with wiggle as I was quoted delivery within 2 weeks, and 5 weeks later they are still at least 3 more weeks away. I have opted for second hand Mavis cosmic SLR's.


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

Ah, too bad
Have you bought and tried the SLR wheels? I bought the Ultimate 2014. But i haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Oocles (Aug 31, 2013)

I will have them this week. I have tried a friends and liked them. You obviously didn't like them if you have off loaded them already. Ultimates were a bit expensive for me.


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

About the Red Wind. That is the wrong assumption. I bought the Red Wind and i like them. However i wanted a second wheelset. Yes, i agree the Ultimate are very expensive for me also. There are many choices in this range. But i wanted a stiff and aero wheelset, which is light and not especially prone to suffer from sidewinds.


----------

